# DVD Drive Won't Burn DVDs Anymore



## k_a (Oct 1, 2011)

I used to be able to burn my videos on DVDs all the time but recently I can't. I've tried many times today and yesterday. Here's a Log from Nero:





Windows Vista 6.1
AMD64
Wow64Process
WinAspi: -

NT-SPTI used
Nero Version: 9.4.26.100
Internal Version: 9, 4, 26, 100

Recorder: <Optiarc DVD+-RW AD-7585H>Version: KD03 - HA 1 TA 0 - 9.4.26.100
Adapter driver: <Serial ATA> HA 1
Drive buffer : 2048kB
Bus Type : via Inquiry data
CD-ROM: <Optiarc DVD+-RW AD-7585H>Version: KD03 - HA 1 TA 0 - 9.4.26.100
Adapter driver: <Serial ATA> HA 1

=== Scsi-Device-Map ===
DiskPeripheral : SAMSUNG HM250HI iaStor Port 0 ID 0 DMA: On 
CdRomPeripheral : Optiarc DVD+-RW AD-7585H iaStor Port 0 ID 1 DMA: Off

=== CDRom-Device-Map ===
Optiarc DVD+-RW AD-7585H D: CdRom0
=======================

AutoRun : 1
Excluded drive IDs: 
WriteBufferSize: 83886080 (0) Byte
BUFE : 0
Physical memory : 3032MB (3105140kB)
Free physical memory: 1633MB (1672864kB)
Memory in use : 46 %
Uncached PFiles: 0x0
Global Bus Type: default (0)
Check supported media : Disabled (0) 

1.10.2011
UDF/ISO compilation
1:47:50 PM	#1 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 430
LockMCN - completed sucessfully for IOCTL_STORAGE_MCN_CONTROL

1:47:50 PM	#2 Phase 112 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1767
DVD-Video files reallocation started

1:47:50 PM	#3 Phase 114 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1767
DVD-Video files reallocation completed (no file modified)

1:47:50 PM	#4 Text 0 File Isodoc.cpp, Line 6998
UDF document burn settings
------------------------------------------
Determine maximum speed : FALSE
Simulate : FALSE
Write : TRUE
Finalize CD : TRUE
Multisession : FALSE
Burning mode : DAO
Mode : 1
UDF Mode : UDF/ISO bridge
UDF Options : automatic
UDF Revision : 1.02
UDF Partition Type : physical
ISO Level : 1 (Max. of 11 = 8 + 3 char)
Character set : ISO 9660
Joliet : FALSE
Allow pathdepth more than 8 directories : TRUE
Allow more than 255 characters in path : TRUE
Write ISO9660 ;1 file extensions : TRUE

1:47:50 PM	#5 Phase 111 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1767
DVD-Video files sorted

1:47:50 PM	#6 ISO9660GEN -11 File Geniso.cpp, Line 3327
First writeable address = 0 (0x00000000)

1:47:50 PM	#7 ISO9660GEN -11 File Geniso.cpp, Line 3327
First writeable address = 0 (0x00000000)

1:47:50 PM	#8 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 3572
Turn on Disc-At-Once, using DVD media

1:47:51 PM	#9 ISO9660GEN -11 File Geniso.cpp, Line 3327
First writeable address = 0 (0x00000000)

1:47:51 PM	#10 ISO9660GEN -11 File Geniso.cpp, Line 3327
First writeable address = 0 (0x00000000)

1:47:51 PM	#11 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 313
Last possible write address on media: 2295103
Last address to be written: 2218575

1:47:51 PM	#12 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 325
Write in overburning mode: NO (enabled: CD)

1:47:51 PM	#13 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 2843
Recorder: Optiarc DVD+-RW AD-7585H, Media type: DVD+R
Disc Manufacturer ID: <RITEK>, Media Type ID: <F16>, Product revision number: 1
Disc Application Code: 0, Extended Information Indicators: 7

1:47:51 PM	#14 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 500
>>> Protocol of DlgWaitCD activities: <<<
=========================================

1:47:51 PM	#15 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 739
Setup items (after recorder preparation)
0: TRM_DATA_MODE1 ()
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 2218576 (2218576) = #2218576/493:1.1
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/ required
-> TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 2218576 blocks [D: Optiarc DVD+-RW AD-7585H]
--------------------------------------------------------------

1:47:51 PM	#16 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 941
Prepare [D: Optiarc DVD+-RW AD-7585H] for write in CUE-sheet-DAO
DAO infos:
==========
MCN: ""
TOCType: 0x00; Session Closed, disc fixated
Tracks 1 to 1: Idx 0 Idx 1 Next Trk
1: TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048/0x00, FilePos 0 0 4543643648, ISRC ""
DAO layout:
===========
___Start_|____Track_|_Idx_|_CtrlAdr_|_____Size_|______NWA_|_RecDep__________
0 | lead-in | 0 | 0x41 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
0 | 1 | 0 | 0x41 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
0 | 1 | 1 | 0x41 | 2218576 | 0 | 0x00
2218576 | lead-out | 1 | 0x41 | 0 | 0 | 0x00

1:47:51 PM	#17 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 217
SPTILockVolume - completed successfully for FSCTL_LOCK_VOLUME

1:47:51 PM	#18 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 4279
Caching options: cache CDRom or Network-Yes, small files-No (<64KB)

1:47:51 PM	#19 Phase 24 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1767
Caching of files started

1:47:51 PM	#20 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 4401
Cache writing successful.

1:47:51 PM	#21 Phase 25 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1767
Caching of files completed

1:47:51 PM	#22 Phase 36 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1767
Burn process started at 2.4x (3,324 KB/s)

1:47:53 PM	#23 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2695
Verifying disc position of item 0 (relocatable, disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #0

1:47:53 PM	#24 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 10282
---- Disc Structure: Physical Format Information (00h) ----
Media Type: 0, Layer: 0, Address: 0 (0 h), AGID: 0; Length: 2050
Book Type: DVD+R (10), Part Version: 1.0x (1)
Disc Size: 120 mm, Maximum Transfer Rate: <not specified> (F h)
Number of Layers: 1, Track Path: Parallel Track Path (PTP), Layer Type: recordable
Linear Density: 0,267 um/bit, Track Density: 0,74 um/track
Starting Physical Sector Number of Data Area: 30000 h (DVD-ROM, DVD-R/-RW, DVD+R/+RW)
End Physical Sector Number of Data Area: 26053F h
Data in Burst Cutting Area (BCA) does not exist
Disc Application Code: 0 / 0 h
Extended Information indicators: 7 h
Disc Manufacturer ID: RITEK...
Media type ID: F16
Product revision number: 1
Number of Physical format information bytes in use in ADIP up to byte 63: 56
Media Specific [16..783]:
00 00 07 52 49 54 45 4B - 00 00 00 46 31 36 01 38 ...RITEK...F16.8
23 54 37 12 02 50 6E 02 - 8C 68 16 16 0B 0B 0A 0A #T7..Pn..h......
01 1D 1E 0C 0C 12 12 01 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
01 00 38 38 02 2D 62 1E - 08 2E 23 10 04 1E 1D 01 ..88.-b...#.....
00 00 02 2D 62 1E 08 2E - 23 10 04 1E 1D 01 00 00 ...-b...#.......
02 00 54 70 02 38 64 24 - 30 18 10 10 01 20 00 00 ..Tp.8d$0.......
00 00 02 48 60 2A 30 18 - 10 10 01 20 00 00 00 28 ...H`*0........(
03 00 54 E0 02 41 64 24 - 30 18 10 10 01 28 00 00 ..T..Ad$0....(..
00 00 02 AF 5B 3E 30 18 - 10 10 01 28 00 00 00 5A ....[>0....(...Z
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
00 00 00 00

1:47:53 PM	#26 Text 0 File DVDPlusRW.cpp, Line 637
Start write address at LBA 0
DVD high compatibility mode: Yes

1:47:53 PM	#27 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 273
Pipe memory size 83836800

2:11:17 PM	#28 Text 0 File WriterStatus.cpp, Line 245
<D: Optiarc DVD+-RW AD-7585H> start writing Lead-Out at LBA 2218576 (21DA50h), length 0 blocks

2:11:55 PM	#29 Text 0 File DVDPlusRW.cpp, Line 904
EndDAO: Last written address 2218576

2:11:55 PM	#30 Text 0 File DVDPlusDualLayer.cpp, Line 1452
SetDriveCaps: Set LAST LBA of layer 1 to 0

2:11:55 PM	#31 Phase 37 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1767
Burn process completed successfully at 2.4x (3,324 KB/s)

2:11:55 PM	#32 Phase 78 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1767
Data verification started

2:11:58 PM	#33 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 273
Pipe memory size 590400



2:11:58 PM	#106 SectorVerify 20 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 11534
Read errors from sector 502 to 1055
C:\Users\Kimberly Au\Documents\dvd\dvd\VIDEO_TS\VTS_01_1.VOB

2:11:58 PM	#107 CDR -1222 File Writer.cpp, Line 203
Verification aborted, too much errors
D: Optiarc DVD+-RW AD-7585H

2:11:59 PM	#108 Phase 81 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1767
Data verification failed

2:11:59 PM	#109 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 267
SPTIDismountVolume - completed successfully for FSCTL_DISMOUNT_VOLUME

2:12:01 PM	#110 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 11592
DriveLocker: UnLockVolume completed

2:12:01 PM	#111 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 430
UnLockMCN - completed sucessfully for IOCTL_STORAGE_MCN_CONTROL


Existing drivers:

Registry Keys:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon

Please help me! Thank you!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Try a different media. Use a quality media. For SL DVD, use Verbatim or Taio Yuden. For DL DVD, use Verbatim only. After you know that your process works with a quality media, you can experiment with other brands to see what works for you.

As for the log, the burn completed successfully. The failure noted in the log is the verification test. 

Most likely problem is the media. Next would be a faulty DVD drive.


----------



## k_a (Oct 1, 2011)

Thank you for the quick response! I don't think it's the media because I've tried different kinds and it won't burn any kind. I am still able to play DVDs on my laptop, but I can't burn CDs or DVDs :/ Do you think I can fix the drive with some kind of lens cleaner? I've read other posts that suggested doing so.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Likely not. And laptop drives, because of their contruction, have a shorter life span than desktop models.

And unless any of the media tested was a tier one brand as I noted previously, you haven't proven or accomplished anything.

Perform a test burn using a different burning application, just to rule out a software issue. ImgBurn is one of the best, and it's free. 

Also test one of the burned discs in another PC. As noted previously, the burn is completing, but the verification test is failing.


----------

